# How do you make a fatty with egg?



## haglered (Aug 16, 2008)

I am pondering doing a fatty I am curious how you prepare a fatty. I know you roll out pound or so of sausage and put stuff in the middle, then roll it up (usually in plastic wrap, wich is removed for smoking. But how would you put egg into the fatty. You wouldn't put raw egg in ther would you?


----------



## ronp (Aug 16, 2008)

No, at least that is my Humble opinon. Scramble first and add other ingredients.


----------



## supervman (Aug 16, 2008)

First, check out stuff in the Fatty section. 

I've asked the same as I HAVE seen pics of raw egg going into a fatty but wondered how you roll it and if it cooks safe. 

Folks around here ALWAYS cook their eggs first either a scramble or a hard boil. Hope that helps! 

SKOL
Vman


----------



## haglered (Aug 16, 2008)

Thanks Guys....

I'm still trying to decicde what to put in my first fatty....

I think I would like to try some barely cooked egg, probably in the center, Bacon doesn't seem appropriate inside sausage. Probably put some cheese.... maybe some caramelized onion... maybe some green pepper for that matter, doesn't seem too much like breakfast though....Maybe some par cooked diced potatoes, like from a crumbled up hash brown patty. I'll have to think about it awhile. I've never eaten one and I wonder what it would be like.

I'm thinking I would like to do this in the morning after the brisket is done along with the smoked sausage.


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi Hagelred,
Here is a link to a bunch of different things peeps put in to there fatties..perhaps this will help!
Happy smokes

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=20220


----------



## jerseyhunter (Aug 16, 2008)

My first breakfast fattie I put chedder cheese, peppers and onions. It was so good  I ate most of it by itself.  What was left got served with the eggs on the side.


----------



## 24kilo (Aug 16, 2008)

Scrambled,But hard boiled sure makes a pretty presentation.


----------



## meowey (Aug 16, 2008)

I have done this and it's great!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...=scottish+eggs

Take care, have fun, and do good!

Regards,

Meowey


----------



## haglered (Aug 16, 2008)

I failed to roll it up properly and it fell apart. I put it back together and cooked it in the tin foil anyway.

The wife liked it and we are now trying it again.


----------



## morkdach (Aug 16, 2008)

boiled eggs are kick *** good but tough to make in a fatty scrambled are very good just cookem first


----------



## jond (Aug 16, 2008)

Nothing wrong with that, looks don't matter it ate well :) I would sooner eat something that doesn't look great but tastes good.

The more you do it the better you get, i'm still trying, fattie 2 and 3 going into the smoke tomorrow....

Jon.


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2008)

I often do them with fried eggs, crumbled up bacon, green peppers, onions, potatoes o'brien, all cooked first then added and then some shredded cheese. They taste pretty darn good


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 16, 2008)

Heres a thread that may help I like the method

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...olling+a+fatty


----------



## haglered (Aug 17, 2008)

Thanks for the encouragement.... that link is a good one for seeing someone else do it. I just can't seem to get the execution down... My wife helped roll up the second attempt, she did most of the rolling.

Here are some pics....

attempt one.



Attempt 2 





Well see how this one goes, I should be able to smoke this one. The first one only got smoked for about an hour before being finished in the oven.


----------



## wutang (Aug 17, 2008)

Put the bacon on the outside.  I made a breakfast fattie this morning with green peppers, onions and mushrooms.  Just think of it as anything you would put inside an omelet. Veggies and cheese still work for breakfast.  If you put eggs inside the fattie I would scramble them first.  This morning I had a couple slices of fattie topped with a couple of sunny side up eggs (a very good breakfast).


----------



## allen (Aug 17, 2008)

I have smoked fatties plain and with stuffing inside,onions,peppers,mushrooms,saurkraut,shredded cheese,bacon inside and out, you will not go wrong, your imagination is the limit


----------



## 4t64rd (Aug 17, 2008)

I just did my first two fatties today, one was a breakfast fattie, and I hard boild some eggs, sliced them up and laid them out on the sausage with some shredded cheese before I rolled it up... Here the finished product, even got a little smoke ring after 3 hours. I used Hickory chunks from Walmart.






I make a lot of Scotch eggs, which is basically the same thing as a 1 egg individual fattie made into a ball, rolled in bread crumbs and fried or baked.

Next time, I'll make a dozen smoked Scotch eggs, I can get 6 out of a 1lb. chub. I make them low(er) fat, by mixing one 1lb. chub of hot pork sausage, with 1 lb. of lean ground turkey.

My other fattie, I did on a whim, I make up a quick batch of stove top stuffing, put half of it in a 1 lb. chub of unseasoned ground turkey mixed with one egg, rolled it up, sprinkled a little kosher salt and fresh ground pepper and stuck next to the pork one... Came out tasty, and I made a little peppered cream gravy to drizzle on the slices for dinner. It was so good, It never got in front of the camera.


----------

